# Shooting at Central Michigan



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2018)

On going, shooter at large, two shot.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 2, 2018)

...Mount Pleasant Police told Fox News that they are searching for a black man who is considered “armed and dangerous,” after he opened fire at Central Michigan University.

“We don’t know where he is,” police added....

2 reportedly shot at Central Michigan University, gunman 'armed and dangerous'


----------



## theHawk (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> ...Mount Pleasant Police told Fox News that they are searching for a black man who is considered “armed and dangerous,” after he opened fire at Central Michigan University.
> 
> “We don’t know where he is,” police added....
> 
> 2 reportedly shot at Central Michigan University, gunman 'armed and dangerous'



“...black man who is considered armed and dangerous”....uh-oh, that doesn’t fit the MSM narrative.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> On going, shooter at large, two shot.



We had 3 people tied up and robbed at gunpoint at a Bodega by me, how is this national news?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ...Mount Pleasant Police told Fox News that they are searching for a black man who is considered “armed and dangerous,” after he opened fire at Central Michigan University.
> ...



"Armed and dangerous" is redundant.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 2, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > On going, shooter at large, two shot.
> ...


agenda


----------



## martybegan (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



So cops are automatically dangerous?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Did you just land on this planet then?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2018)

It didn't take long for a racist  to post an off topic racist and bigoted comment.  But I digress, two dead and gunman still at large.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > On going, shooter at large, two shot.
> ...



Maybe because he's got a link, and you don't?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Idiot-gram ^^^


----------



## Tilly (Mar 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> It didn't take long for a racist  to post an off topic racist and bigoted comment.  But I digress, two dead and gunman still at large.


Where is the off topic racist comment?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't take long for a racist  to post an off topic racist and bigoted comment.  But I digress, two dead and gunman still at large.
> ...



#3 (Hawk).


----------



## Tilly (Mar 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I don’t see how referring to the MSM agenda is racist. 
 You are one of the people rendering the word ‘racist’ meaningless, imho.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 2, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > On going, shooter at large, two shot.
> ...



It's a "school" shooting....gotta push that agenda


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 2, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Heck, yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


The Alt Right white supremacists are determined to render "racist" meaningless.

Won't happen.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> On going, shooter at large, two shot.


Oh well...another day in #MAGA.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't take long for a racist  to post an off topic racist and bigoted comment.  But I digress, two dead and gunman still at large.
> ...



Hawk typed "black"...therefore it is a racist comment. 

Idiot loons


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Yeah...it's not like it "really happened" or anything....just false flaggy stuff.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 2, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Gawd stop building straw men arguments you befuddled dyke


----------



## Tilly (Mar 2, 2018)

...Neither of the victims found dead at Campbell Hall were students and police identified the "person of interest" as 19-year-old James Eric Davis...

Central Michigan University shooting leaves two dead, gunman on the loose


----------



## martybegan (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Actually if you look at his post, he didn't provide a link.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why is your post more of a story than mine?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 2, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pftt.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


A danger to who is important...A good guy that is armed is a danger to bad guys...I will never understand the lame brains that refuse to except and understand that simple fact...
Pogostick if you want to confiscate all guns or all "assault rifles" tell me how you would go about that...Where would you start? How would you do it? and more importantly how will you know when you have gotten them all? I'd love to hear a serious response from you but I know I won't...I just thought I'd ask...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2018)

Let's see:  Black male, approximately 19 years of age, 5'10" and 135 lbs.

Suspect is too young to buy a handgun, therefore the laws didn't work.

Murder is illegal, therefore the laws didn't work.

It was on a "Gun Free School Zone", therefore the laws didn't work.

The shooting was domestic-related, therefore the laws didn't work.

Let's just pass some more laws, that'll fix everything, right?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> A danger to who is important...A good guy that is armed is a danger to bad guys...I will never understand the lame brains that refuse to except and understand that simple fact...



No shit.  That's what I just said.




Rambunctious said:


> Pogostick if you want to confiscate all guns or all "assault rifles" tell me how you would go about that...Where would you start? How would you do it? and more importantly how will you know when you have gotten them all? I'd love to hear a serious response from you but I know I won't...I just thought I'd ask...



Actually I'm still waiting for you to find anywhere I took that position.  And when I say "waiting" I mean in the poetic sense, since there's no such thing, which is why you can't find it.  So I'm not really "waiting" for something I already know will never come.  It's just a euphemism.

But you have fun putting up strawman after strawman thinking you made a point.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ...Mount Pleasant Police told Fox News that they are searching for a black man who is considered “armed and dangerous,” after he opened fire at Central Michigan University.
> ...




The soft bigotry of low expectations.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 2, 2018)

In b4 it was all over a girl named Letiqua.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> *Actually I'm still waiting for you to find anywhere I took that position*. And when I say "waiting" I mean in the poetic sense, since there's no such thing, which is why you can't find it. So I'm not really "waiting" for something I already know will never come. It's just a euphemism.
> 
> But you have fun putting up strawman after strawman thinking you made a point.


Well than tell us what you want pogostick...do you want the issue or do you want to fix it? Do you want some guns or no guns or bebe guns?
You can't bitch and moan about the 2nd amendment and what it stands for and then come here and say that we don't know your position...you don't have to actually state your position for everyone to know what it is...just because you are a coward and won't cough it up doesn't mean we don't recognize what it is....So speak up boy...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> In b4 it was all over a girl named Letiqua.




From what I'm hearing, he shot his parents.

Unconfirmed though.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 2, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > In b4 it was all over a girl named Letiqua.
> ...



Ooo, that's nasty. 4th commandment violation.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *Actually I'm still waiting for you to find anywhere I took that position*. And when I say "waiting" I mean in the poetic sense, since there's no such thing, which is why you can't find it. So I'm not really "waiting" for something I already know will never come. It's just a euphemism.
> ...



Bite my crank. 

Get this straight right now -- **YOU** do not speak for me.  Learn that.  Get it through your dense cranium however you can.  I recommend a ball peen hammer.  The fact that you're too much of a lazy FUCK to bother to find out what I've been putting down here for five years, is your failing.  Not mine.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Review the signature of the OP, please.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh dear...can't stay on topic long?    What a shame......the topic is a shooting....you know...an agenda you "claim" is being pushed.....instead of it being real.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 2, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2018)

All clear. The shooter was black and no evil AR-15 was used, so move along now.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

JGalt said:


> All clear. The shooter was black and no evil AR-15 was used, so move along now.
> 
> Nothing to see here.




More caucicide.  And yet the (((tribe))) is constantly squealing to disarm the Whites.  WTF?


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 2, 2018)

2 killed at Central Michigan University, suspect still at large
2 nonstudents shot dead at Central Michigan University, suspect at large: School

A suspected shooter is still at large after allegedly killing two people at Central Michigan University in Mount Pleasant this morning, according to the university.

Neither victim was a student, the school said, adding that "police believe the situation started from a domestic situation."

No students, faculty or staff were injured in the incident at Campbell Hall, a dorm building, according to the school.

-----------

Suspect a black guy, so not an NRA member.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2018)

MPPD just confirmed that the shooting suspect was admitted to the hospital last night for a “drug related incident”.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## asaratis (Mar 2, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> 2 killed at Central Michigan University, suspect still at large
> 2 nonstudents shot dead at Central Michigan University, suspect at large: School
> 
> A suspected shooter is still at large after allegedly killing two people at Central Michigan University in Mount Pleasant this morning, according to the university.
> ...


The Demographics of the NRA
Black NRA spokesman defends group amid accusations of racist agenda


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

JGalt said:


>




DINDU NUFFIN


----------



## OldLady (Mar 3, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, you guys are a real scream.


----------



## Compost (Mar 3, 2018)

Here is the full update from CMU officials, which was posted at 12:50 a.m. Saturday:

"_The suspect in the shooting incident that happened on CMU’s campus is now in custody._

_The suspect was seen and reported by an individual on a train passing through the north end of campus shortly after midnight. Law enforcement personnel responded and arrested the suspect without incident._

_CMU President George E. Ross thanks the campus and surrounding community and many law enforcement personnel who came together to keep each other safe and apprehend the suspect_."

https://twitter.com/CMUniversity/status/969814971172491264
Central Michigan University student suspected of fatally shooting parents taken into custody


----------



## JGalt (Mar 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




You missed the humor because you probably don't watch a lot of reality tv shows based on law-enforcement. Shows like COPS or Live PD.

"Dindu Nuffin" is the mantra of protest  used primarily among blacks folks but the phrase has been known to be uttered by white trash when upon being questioned by the police. Loosely translated from the original African American Ebonics dialect, it means "Didn't do anything". 

The aforementioned phrase has been utilized so many times that it has become a noun.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 3, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



that is the lefts position 

that is until 

they want only the police to have them 

--LOL


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 3, 2018)

JGalt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



DINDUs are becoming  a social phenom.  So much , in fact , that people of substance are devoting entire lives to avoiding contact with the DINDU. 

DINDU lives matter.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




Yeah how about that?  And DINDU's want to see Whites dis armed ; especially White "wimminz".


----------



## asaratis (Mar 3, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


...and their own armed bodyguards.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 3, 2018)

asaratis said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




exactly


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



You really should be careful if you are a female  negrophile .  Many end up missing.  Just sayin ; once gone black ; you may not be back.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2018)

Kid shot his parents with his dad's gun.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 5, 2018)

Any scans of the guy's NRA membership card? From all the threads about them there must be a lot of NRA members gunning people down, you know. And, why is this kid being arrested? Obama's initiatives were all about handing out money to local govts. to reduce the number of minorities arrested and get those crime stats for black and latino yoofs way down.

Make Obama happy, and let the kid go. It's the NRA's fault, white ones.


----------

